# ممكن اعرف راى كل واحد فى الموضوع الهام



## mando9 (8 يونيو 2010)

*لو انت مسلم حبيبت واحدة مسيحية هتعمل ايا او العكس لو ولد مسيحى حب واحدة مسيحية هل ممكن ان يتزوجوا ؟؟؟*

*انا فعلا بحب واحدة صحابتى معايا فى الجامعة مسيحية  بحبها اوووووووى بس مش عارف اعمل ايا انا لو اتجوزتها من ورا اهلها ممكن يحصلها مشاكل وانا خايف عليها جداً من الموضوع دا مع انى ينفع واحد مسلم يتجوز واحد مسيحية بس العكس مينفعيش * 
عاوز اشوف رايكم فى الموضوع دا من وجهة نظركم​


----------



## candy shop (8 يونيو 2010)

حب محكوم عليه بالاعدام 

من الاحسن يبعدوا عن بعض احسن ما تكون حياتهم جحيم 

حتى لو اتجوزوا الاولاد يا ترى هيكونوا ايه طبعا للاب 

وفى الصلاه هيصلوا ازاى  والصيامات وكل شىء مختلف مفيش حاجه واحد متفق عليها 

البعد اخن مليون مره لما يتعبوا دلوقتى احسن ما يتعبوا العمر كله 

ده غير الاهل كمان 
​


----------



## besm alslib (8 يونيو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> حب محكوم عليه بالاعدام
> 
> من الاحسن يبعدوا عن بعض احسن ما تكون حياتهم جحيم
> 
> ...



*اعتقد من بعد كلام الغاليه كاندي مش هينفع يكون في كلام تاني*

*واعتقد ان الكل هيكون عنده نفس الراي *

*لو فعلا بتحبها متل ما بتقول ابعد عنها لان حياتكم هتتحول جحيم لو فعلا تم الموضوع 

الله يوفقكم انتو التنين
*​


----------



## my.savior (8 يونيو 2010)

*انت قبل م تختار و تقول انك بتحبها ولا لاء*
*اختار الانسب لانها دايما بتكون الافضل*
*و انتو حياتكوا مختلفه يبقى مش مناسبين خالص لبعض*
*و انت زى م بتقول هتعملها مشاكل لو اتجوزتها*
*يبقى ابعد عنها لو بتحبها*
*لان حياتكوا مختلفه 100% و مش هتتفقوا ف حياتكوا*​


----------



## mando9 (8 يونيو 2010)

انا فعلا بحبها اوووووووووى بس مش قادر ابعد عنها خالص وهيا بتحبنى ولو فى اولاد جم هيكونوا مسلمين طبعا على ديانة ابويهم يعنى هيكون مسلمين


----------



## candy shop (8 يونيو 2010)

mando9 قال:


> انا فعلا بحبها اوووووووووى بس مش قادر ابعد عنها خالص وهيا بتحبنى ولو فى اولاد جم هيكونوا مسلمين طبعا على ديانة ابويهم يعنى هيكون مسلمين



شوفت انت بتقول الاولاد مسلمين طبعا 

رد انانى انا اسفه بس تغالى نعكس الوضع والاولاد يتبعوا الام  كنت هتوافق

منتظره ردك

وبعدين بتقول بحبها الحب مع المشاكل هيدوب وهتندم على القرار اللى فكرت فيه

ابعد عنها من الاول احسن 

ارجو انك متزعلش من كلامى 
​


----------



## mando9 (8 يونيو 2010)

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما من مولود إلا يولد على الفطرة، فأبواه يهودانه أو ينصرانه أو يمجسانه، كما تنتج البهيمة بهيمة جمعاء، هل تحسون فيها من جدعاء، ثم يقول أبو هريرة -رضي الله عنه- فطرة الله التي فطر الناس عليها لا تبديل لخلق الله ذلك الدين القيم )*

*فقد دل هذا الحديث على ( أن الأصل في كل مولود أنه يولد مسلماً، وأن التهود أو التنصر أو التمجس أمر طارئ على أصل الفطرة ).*
*مثلا لو واحد مسيحى خلاف وابنه مات لقدر الله بعد الوضع انتوا عرفين الولد هيوكن ديانته ايا مسلم مش مسيحى لانه يولد على الفطرة*
*اخوانى واخواتى الاعزاء متزعلويش من كلامى دين الاسلامى دين تسامح لكم ديناكم وليا دين*
*بجد والله حبيبتى اللى حبيتها ملقتيش اطيب من قلبها كفاية عندى انها بتحبنى وانا بحبها اووووووووى واتمنى ان اتجوزها ؟*
*شكرا لكم*
*:smi411:*​


----------



## candy shop (8 يونيو 2010)

> *اخوانى واخواتى الاعزاء متزعلويش من كلامى دين الاسلامى  دين تسامح لكم ديناكم وليا دين*
> 
> 
> ده كلام بتقوله دلوقتى بس  واللى المفروض يكون كده بس بعيد عن الجواز
> ...




وانا اتمنى انك تبعد عنها وتسبها فى حالها واتجوز من دينك احسن يمكن كلامى ميعجبش  بس ده واقعى
​


----------



## mando9 (8 يونيو 2010)

انتى تقدرى تسيبى حبيبك انا مش هقدر اقولك غير كدا هيا الهواء اللى انا بتنفسه


----------



## mando9 (8 يونيو 2010)

*ممكن اسالك سؤال انا بسمع انهم بيكريهوكوا فى المسلمين فى الكنسية مع اننا كلننا اسرة واحدة كفاية عندى ليا صحاب مسحيين رجالة بمعنى الكلمة وباكل وبشرب عندهم وبينزلوا كمان يعملوا معانا زينة رمضان*


----------



## candy shop (8 يونيو 2010)

mando9 قال:


> انتى تقدرى تسيبى حبيبك انا مش هقدر اقولك غير كدا هيا الهواء اللى انا بتنفسه



صدقنى انا عارفه انك بتحبها 

بس انت ناسى الناس والمجتمع واهلها واهلك  هتعيشوا فى مشاكل لاحصر لها صدقنى 

وبعدين انت مردتش عليا 

لما قلتلك لو الاولاد يتبعوا الام كنت هتوافق اوعى تقول اة لان اجابتك كانت واضحه وصريحه وسريعه 


عارف بكره الهوا اللى بتتنفسه هيكون الهوا اللى يخنقك فكر بعقلك والغى قلبك شويه 
​


----------



## candy shop (8 يونيو 2010)

mando9 قال:


> *ممكن اسالك سؤال انا بسمع انهم بيكريهوكوا فى المسلمين فى الكنسية مع اننا كلننا اسرة واحدة كفاية عندى ليا صحاب مسحيين رجالة بمعنى الكلمة وباكل وبشرب عندهم وبينزلوا كمان يعملوا معانا زينة رمضان*




على فكره انا مش بكره المسلمين بالعكس عندى اصدقاء مسلمين وكويسين اوى 

بس ده مش موضوعنا 

انت عارف لو عندك اخت  وحبها واحد مسيحى وطلبها للجوزا ردك هيكون ايه ممكن تموتها كمان صح ارجو يكون الرد صريح 

نفس الوصع بالنسبه لحبيبتك اهلها زنبهم ايه كل ام تتمنى تفرح ببنتها وفستانها الابيض  فى الكنيسه 

ليه تحطم اسره اللى بيحب حد بيتمناله السعاده 

تعالى على نفسك ودوس على قلبك وابعد عنها 
​


----------



## sony_33 (8 يونيو 2010)

*طالما انت بتحبها قوى كدة ومش قادر تستغنى عنها زى مبتقول
طب متتنصر 
ولا الحب من وجة نظرك انك تشتت عيلة من  اجل حبك 
الى اصلا مش حيدوم
انت ممكن تكون معجب بصفة فيها كمسيحية مش لاقيها فى اى فتاة مسلمة
ارجو عند تفكيرك بالزواج منها
انا تقف انت موقف واحد مسيحى بيحب اختك
وشوف رايك انت فى الموضوع دة
والى ترضاة لاختك ارضاة للى بتحبها
شكرا*​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يونيو 2010)

المفروض وانت بتكتب سؤالك لينا تكون عارف الرد من الاول
واكيد مش هتتوقع ان حد فينا هيقولك روح اتجوزها
وعارف ومتأكد ان كلنا هنعترض​


----------



## النهيسى (9 يونيو 2010)

mando9 أولا برحب بيكم فى المنتدى 

تابعت موضوعكم والردود


أولا مش هقدر أبدا أن أزيد أو أنقص من ردود الأخت  candy shop لأنها أستاذتى

ثانيا سأراجع معاكم موضوعكم




لو انت مسلم حبيبت واحدة مسيحية هتعمل ايا او العكس لو ولد مسيحى حب واحدة مسيحية هل ممكن ان يتزوجوا ؟؟؟

انا فعلا بحب واحدة صحابتى معايا فى الجامعة مسيحية بحبها اوووووووى بس مش عارف اعمل ايا انا لو اتجوزتها من ورا اهلها ممكن يحصلها مشاكل وانا خايف عليها جداً من الموضوع دا مع انى ينفع واحد مسلم يتجوز واحد مسيحية بس العكس مينفعيش 




الرد ..... مسيحيا لا ينفع  مسيحيه أو مسيحى يتزوجوا بغير مسيحيين... أسلاميا ممكن مسلم يتزوج مسيحيه و مسيحى لا يتزوج مسلمه ,اظن أنت عارف الكلام ده ,, يبقى سؤالك لاأجابته معروفه فعلا
 ... 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما من مولود إلا يولد على الفطرة، فأبواه يهودانه أو ينصرانه أو يمجسانه، كما تنتج البهيمة بهيمة جمعاء، هل تحسون فيها من جدعاء، ثم يقول أبو هريرة -رضي الله عنه- فطرة الله التي فطر الناس عليها لا تبديل لخلق الله ذلك الدين القيم )

فقد دل هذا الحديث على ( أن الأصل في كل مولود أنه يولد مسلماً، وأن التهود أو التنصر أو التمجس أمر طارئ على أصل الفطرة ).
مثلا لو واحد مسيحى خلاف وابنه مات لقدر الله بعد الوضع انتوا عرفين الولد هيوكن ديانته ايا 


لما تتكلم وتتناقش فى موضوع أسرى لا تذكر أحاديث ولا قرآنيات .. هذه المناقشه لها قسمها الخاص ... رجاء

مسلم مش مسيحى لانه يولد على الفطرة
اخوانى واخواتى الاعزاء متزعلويش من كلامى دين الاسلامى دين تسامح لكم ديناكم وليا دين
بجد والله حبيبتى اللى حبيتها ملقتيش اطيب من قلبها كفاية عندى انها بتحبنى وانا بحبها 

اووووووووى واتمنى ان اتجوزها ؟



بتحبها وهى بتحبك أيه المشكله ؟؟ هى تعرف أنه لا ينفع جوازها من مسلم ولها حريه الأراده

يقول المثل عقلها فى رأسها تعرف خلاصها


ممكن اسالك سؤال انا بسمع انهم بيكريهوكوا فى المسلمين فى الكنسية مع اننا كلننا اسرة واحدة كفاية عندى ليا صحاب مسحيين رجالة بمعنى الكلمة وباكل وبشرب عندهم وبينزلوا كمان يعملوا معانا زينة رمضان


أنت حولت الموضوع من مناقشه أسريه ألى دينيه ,, أنا لى أصدقاء مسلمين

والدين المسيحى مبنى على الحب للجميع حتى محبه الأعداء ... وكما قلت لك من قبل أنت بتجررجرنا لمناقشات أديان وحوارات .. وليس هذا القسم المناسب لذلك


سلام


​


----------



## هاشم نصار (9 يونيو 2010)

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما من مولود إلا يولد على الفطرة، فأبواه يهودانه أو ينصرانه أو يمجسانه، كما تنتج البهيمة بهيمة جمعاء، هل تحسون فيها من جدعاء، ثم يقول أبو هريرة -رضي الله عنه- فطرة الله التي فطر الناس عليها لا تبديل لخلق الله ذلك الدين القيم )

فقد دل هذا الحديث على ( أن الأصل في كل مولود أنه يولد مسلماً، وأن التهود أو التنصر أو التمجس أمر طارئ على أصل الفطرة ).
مثلا لو واحد مسيحى خلاف وابنه مات لقدر الله بعد الوضع انتوا عرفين الولد هيوكن ديانته ايا مسلم مش مسيحى لانه يولد على الفطرة*



*مع احترامي الشديد mando9 يبدو انه لا يفقه كثيرا في الدين الاسلامي وانا اتكلم من وجهة نظري كمسلم فالحديث الذي ذكره لا يعني مطلقا ان المولود يولد على الاسلام والا لقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ما من مولود الا ويولد على الاسلام والنقاش في هذا الموضوع يطول واظن الاخ لن يقدر على ذلك !مع الاحترام له..  ثم ان الدين الاسلامي لم يترك لك الخيار في تدمير بنات الناس تحت مسمى الحب المزعوم الذي اظنه سينهار عند اول نسمة هواء لهشاشته وضعفه لان البنت ولو انها تنجرف فترة من الزمن وراء حب وهمي فانها سرعان ما تنكشف لها عواقبه فيكون التراجع في الاغلب صعبا جدا فكيف الحال مع بنت من دين آخر ؟؟ ماذا لو لم تتفق انت وهي مستقبلا ؟!!هل ستتركها لاهلها ليعاقبوها على الاقل بالمقاطعة هذا ان لم يسيئوا لها اكثر من ذلك هل فكرت كيف ستحرمها من اهلها من اجل ان تحظى به لنفسك هل فكرت هي مليا في ذلك ؟؟!!اظنها الان تعيش غيمة الحب الظليلة التي سرعان ما ستنقشع مع اول هبة ريح ويا اخي الحب ان لم يحط به التعقل والتدبر والتضحية فهو انانية وغش ومخادعة للنفس وللطرف الاخر ..........وقد يكون كلامي ثقيلا عليك فاعذرني ولكني افكر بهذه الفتاة وكأنها اختي او اختك ووالله لن نقبل لها الا ما قد ذكرت وان لم يعجبك كلامي ارجو ان يستفيد منه غيرك والشكر للجميع.* تابع المسيح


----------

